# What should I do about my Hydrocotyle melting?



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Kimchijigae1235 said:


> I recently bought some Hydrocotyle and planted it in my tank and a few days later it started melting. I figured this is probably happening because it was grown emersed or it's melting like crypts do when they first get planted. The whole bottom portion has turned transparent, so do I cut off the healthy-ish looking tops and replant them and give up on the original?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


i would try to put whatever is still green by the dirt and hope they grow. once it turns yellow and translucent, then its gone for. you can cut that stuff off.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Are you talking about Hydrocotyle Tripartita Japan? I do CO2 injection and dose fertilizers on mine, and they're growing well. At first, I procrastinated, and I was left with only stems, but it all grew back, and is flourishing. What setup do you have, and what are your water parameters?


----------



## Kimchijigae1235 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joshism said:


> Are you talking about Hydrocotyle Tripartita Japan? I do CO2 injection and dose fertilizers on mine, and they're growing well. At first, I procrastinated, and I was left with only stems, but it all grew back, and is flourishing. What setup do you have, and what are your water parameters?


Yes it is HydrocotyleTripartita. I run a high medium intensity LED, no CO2 injection, and have ADA Amazonia as the substrate. I honestly can't find my old test kit (which is quite embarrassing) but my aquarium can grow s repens really well so I guess you could Make your predictions off of that. I am planning to dose excel though.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Just give it time, once there is a sufficient amount on top that has grown, trim it and replant that.
By the way your name is quite funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Some plants need CO2 injection. You gotta decide if you want low tech or high tech. After that, you can choose your plants accordingly. You gotta do a lot of research to grow a high CO2 demanding plant in a low tech tank.


----------



## Kimchijigae1235 (Nov 22, 2016)

It seems that the Hydro is doing ok, saw some roots and new growth

Bump:


Opare said:


> Just give it time, once there is a sufficient amount on top that has grown, trim it and replant that.
> By the way your name is quite funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you understand what it means?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Kimchijigae1235 said:


> It seems that the Hydro is doing ok, saw some roots and new growth
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


The Hydrocotyle will be fine without CO2 by the way.
Yup a Kimchi stew basically! I have a lot of Korean friends and also watch a Korean cooking show on Youtube (Maangchi) so I have some basic knowledge of Korean food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimchijigae1235 (Nov 22, 2016)

Opare said:


> The Hydrocotyle will be fine without CO2 by the way.
> Yup a Kimchi stew basically! I have a lot of Korean friends and also watch a Korean cooking show on Youtube (Maangchi) so I have some basic knowledge of Korean food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 

Hoping to add shrimp sometime at the end of next month hope the Hydrocotyle gets established.


----------

